# Ahoy martial arts brothers and sisters!



## Thewayofthewarriorispeace (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi everyone!  My name is keith, Im from Wichita, Kansas and I am studying Wing Chun under Sifu Randy Ford.  I have been in love with the martial arts ever since I was a young child, but only recently (I was 21, I am now 22) have I found the Kung Fu I have been seeking, and a (very) high level teacher who is also a very honorable and kind man.  I love discussing martial arts, and I think about it all the time, although I dont get to train as much as I would like because I work full time and attend 15 credit hours of college.  Other arts I am very interested in are Jujitsu and Aikido, which incidently my instructor also teaches, but unfortunately I just dont have the time to study two arts.  So, I am excited to find this place and I cant wait to meet all of you high level people!

Sincerely, Keith


----------



## Kacey (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

And since you started with "ahoy", I thought these'd be appropriate:  irate2: irate3:   irates:  iratewhe  iratehi:


----------



## Paul B (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Keith! irate3:


----------



## exile (Sep 19, 2006)

Thewayofthewarriorispeace said:


> I love discussing martial arts, and I think about it all the time, although I dont get to train as much as I would like because I work full time and attend 15 credit hours of college...unfortunately I just dont have the time to study two arts.  So, I am excited to find this place and I cant wait to meet all of you high level people!
> Sincerely, Keith



Welcome aboard, Keith. But a word of warning. If you think you're short of time now, wait till you've gotten into posting to this board for a week or two... I guarantee you you won't have any time to study anything... but you _will_ have a lot of fun, guaranteed...


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

iratehi:

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  irate4:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 19, 2006)

Arrrrrrggghhhh!!

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy%-} 
Terry


----------



## MJS (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!iratehi: 

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahoy and yarrrr, keith!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahoy, matey! iratehi:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 20, 2006)

Arrrrr! Welcome.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Keith. I look forward to what you add to the group.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome...mind if I call you way...your name is way too long 

Enjoy! :wavey:


----------

